# hedgehog & rabbit?



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

For the summer I will be subletting an apartment, and my hedgehog will be joining me. My summer roommate has a rabbit who will also be at the apartment. The rabbit is kept in a cage at night & when the woman is not home, free at other times. Sylvie (my hedgehog) will be in her cage, although I will take her out in the evenings for suppervised playtime & such.

I do not know much about rabbits. Is there anything I should expect/be aware of when bringing a hedgehog into a house with a rabbit?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

The pet rabbits I've known were very docile. They ignored the dog and cats and pretty much did their own thing. You could sit with them on the floor for an introduction and if either one seems concerned/frightened just have your free time in a seperate bedroom with the door closed. Or use a playpen to enclose your hedgie into a space. The rabbit likely will not bother to jump your playpen to get to the hedgie unless you left it out all day. Then it might get curious enough.


----------



## nougat (Jun 3, 2010)

"my hedgehog will be in her cage" with the rabbit?

I don't know if I read that right or not, but housing two animals in one cage doesn't sound like a good idea. I have a rabbit and hedgehog, in separate cages, in the same room. They don't mind each other. I take them out and play with them separately though.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh I didn't interpret it that way. If in the same cage I'd be worried the rabbit couldn't handle the higher heating requirements of a hedgehog. (as well as them being compatible in the same cage and eating each other's food, where's the wheel going to fit, etc.)


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm almost 100% sure silvercat meant that Sylvie would be in her OWN cage. Seeing as Sylvie already has a cage in her current home...there's not reason silvercat would be putting her in the same cage as a bunny when moving into the apartment. :lol: 

I'm pretty sure there's no real concerns with hedgehogs and bunnies. Rabbits are most active in the late evening and early morning and sleep during the day so neither hedgehog nor rabbit would be disturbing each other's sleep habbits. Rabbits like hedgehogs are prey animals and very docile, I just wouldn't leave them unsupervised because rabbits do seem to quite enjoy mounting things (from my experience volunteering with them, I've seen girls and boys do it -stuffed animals, other rabbits, etc.) and i wouldn't want the rabbit to try this with your hedgehog for both their sakes. :lol: 

Other than that, shouldn't be any issues. I don't believe there's any diseases/sicknesses that can be transmitted between the species either...except maybe for external parasites.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

SnufflePuff said:


> I'm almost 100% sure silvercat meant that Sylvie would be in her OWN cage. Seeing as Sylvie already has a cage in her current home...there's not reason silvercat would be putting her in the same cage as a bunny when moving into the apartment. :lol:


 correct. Sylvie will eaither be in her current cage (wire) with CHE, or her old sterilite container with CHE if I can figure out a safe way to secure it.



SnufflePuff said:


> I'm pretty sure there's no real concerns with hedgehogs and bunnies. Rabbits are most active in the late evening and early morning and sleep during the day so neither hedgehog nor rabbit would be disturbing each other's sleep habbits. Rabbits like hedgehogs are prey animals and very docile, I just wouldn't leave them unsupervised because rabbits do seem to quite enjoy mounting things (from my experience volunteering with them, I've seen girls and boys do it -stuffed animals, other rabbits, etc.) and i wouldn't want the rabbit to try this with your hedgehog for both their sakes. :lol:


 HAHAHAHAHA


----------

